# leichte 14" Rahmen



## kidcrosser (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen Rahmen zum Aufbau eines leichten kleinen MTB.
Der Rahmen von Cube Reactoin SL Pro 14" könnte ich mit dafür gut vorstellen. Wisst Ihr vielleicht wo man so einen findet? Oder kennt jemans vergleichbar kleine und leicht Rahmen.
Schon mal Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## BOOZE (22. Juli 2013)

Warum eigentlich 14"?
Ich glaube ja nicht das es da was gibt als rahmenkit oder einzelnen Rahmen. 
Wie man schön im poison Tread lesen kann, wo es bei 20" mit Gabeln eher schlecht aussieht, so wird das mit 14" eher schlecht bis aussichtslos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (22. Juli 2013)

Die Alternative wäre freilich, den Cube-Rahmen als ganzes Bike zu kaufen und neu aufzubauen. Saurer Apfel, doch sonst bliebe nur noch zu hoffen, daß Isla bald wieder liefert. Ich selbst habe von dieser Hoffnung schon Abstand genommen.

Oliver


----------



## kidcrosser (22. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich 14"?
> Ich glaube ja nicht das es da was gibt als rahmenkit oder einzelnen Rahmen.
> Wie man schön im poison Tread lesen kann, wo es bei 20" mit Gabeln eher schlecht aussieht, so wird das mit 14" eher schlecht bis
> 
> ...


----------



## kidcrosser (22. Juli 2013)

Meine 1,40m große Tochter die MTB - Rennen fährt möchte ich ein leichtes MTB zusammenstellen.
Dafür suche ich einen kleinen leichten 26 er Rahmen. Darauf würde ich eine starre Karbongabel schrauben und mit XT Komponeten ausrüsten. Sollt dann um die 8kg wiegen.


----------



## BOOZE (22. Juli 2013)

Ach so du meinst ein 26" Rad, hier im Kinderradforum sind die Bezeichnungen anders, hier wird nach der Radgrösse gegangen.

Da gibt es sicherlich welche


----------



## storck-riesen (23. Juli 2013)

kidcrosser schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche einen Rahmen zum Aufbau eines leichten kleinen MTB.
> Der Rahmen von Cube Reactoin SL Pro 14" könnte ich mit dafür gut vorstellen.


 
was für ein Zufall: --> hier gibts noch ein paar Bilder (im Album) und Info's zum Rahmen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=634336

Cube stellt wohl keine kleinen Rahmen (13,14 Zoll) mehr her. Also schnell zuschlagen. Es ist ein Restposten aus 2011.


----------



## BOOZE (23. Juli 2013)

Ich würde lieber den hier kaufen 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Snake-Mamba-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1c265be024


----------



## lekanteto (23. Juli 2013)

Leider für mich preislich nicht akzeptabel:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HOT-...rame-mtb-carbon-frame-26-14-16/721900006.html


----------



## lekanteto (29. Juli 2013)

Den Cube Rahmen habe ich noch letzte Woche hier bekommen:
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/ 

Mir wurde gesagt, das wäre sein letzter. Aber vielleicht war das nur Teil der Preisverhandlung ;-)

Meiner wiegt laut Küchenwaage 1540g


----------



## Diman (29. Juli 2013)

@lekanteto

Und welcher Rahmen genau hast du gekauft? Suche ja so langsam auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (30. Juli 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Und welcher Rahmen genau hast du gekauft?


Den von kidcrosser erwähnten und im verlinkten Thread genannten Cube Reaction.

In der Bucht gibt es übrigens noch Poison Zyankali Rahmen in 13"


----------



## storck-riesen (30. Juli 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Den von kidcrosser erwähnten und im verlinkten Thread genannten Cube Reaction.


 
Mein Reaction wiegt 1614g. Im Vergleich zu 1540g sind das 74g mehr. Das ist doch ne ganze Menge. Sind solche Produktionsstreuungen normal?
Kannst du noch was zu deinem geplanten Aufbau erzählen?

Ist kidcrosser auch fündig geworden?


----------



## Diman (30. Juli 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> In der Bucht gibt es übrigens noch Poison Zyankali Rahmen in 13"


Danke! Es wird Zeit für Schulpanzer 3.0


----------



## lekanteto (30. Juli 2013)

Zu den Gewichtsstreuungen kann ich nichts sagen.

Aufbau hat noch viel Zeit. Das 24er passt noch gut.
Meine Ideen gehen bisher in folgende Richtung:



LRS: Crest/Amride/Sixpack SAM, Sapim Laser, XT/Novatec Naben
Gabel: Sid oder Reba ab 2012
Kurbel: gekürzte SLX/XT mit Flüssigmetall um das Pedalauge "aufgefüllt"
Beim Rest werde ich schauen, was ich gerade preiswert bekommen kann.


----------



## lekanteto (30. Juli 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Danke! Es wird Zeit für Schulpanzer 3.0


Der Zyankali Rahmen ist in mittlerer Größe mit 1600g plus Lack angegeben. In 13" wird er wohl nicht so viel schwerer sein als die 1614g von stork-riesens Reaction (Ist meine Vermutung).


----------



## trolliver (30. Juli 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Kurbel: gekürzte SLX/XT mit Flüssigmetall um das Pedalauge "aufgefüllt".


 Das verstehe ich nicht. Das alte Pedalauge ist durch das Kürzen doch abgeschnitten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (30. Juli 2013)

Hohle Kurbelarme. Werden aufgefüllt, damit das Pedal mehr Halt hat. So hab ichs verstanden.


----------



## trolliver (30. Juli 2013)

Alles klar, danke.


----------



## Floh (30. Juli 2013)

Also wenn man damit Rennen fahren will ist eine auf diese Art gekürzte Kurbeln in meinen Augen keine gute Idee. Wo ist der Vorteil gegenüber einer gekürzten alten Vierkant-Kurbel?
Und braucht sie überhaupt noch eine wesentlich kürzere Kurbel als eine Erwachsene? 165 mm geht doch vielleicht schon?

Wenn kürzer als 165 mm, würd ich mir an Deiner Stelle lieber eine kurze BMX-Kurbel besorgen, die gibt es auch mit ISIS-Vielzahn: https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2121
Die müssten so um die 430 Gramm liegen plus Innenlager (nochmal 210 Gramm)
Klar, ist kein Hollowtech2, aber wenn Shimano die Dinger hohl schmiedet dann bestimmt nicht damit einer in der Mitte ein Loch macht wo keins hingehört und den Hohlraum mit Flüssigmetall ausgießt, was den Leichtbau-Gedanken wieder hinfällig macht.


----------



## Diman (30. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Innenlager (nochmal 210 Gramm)


 KCNC Scandium Race Lite ISIS


----------



## Floh (30. Juli 2013)

Hm. Token 30 Euro 210 Gramm vs. KCNC 70 Euro 170 Gramm...
Preis vs. Gewicht: Token wins!


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juli 2013)

1 g = 1 Eur, passt genau 

Wie war das nochmal? "Light, strong, cheap..."


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Hm. Token 30 Euro 210 Gramm vs. KCNC 70 Euro 170 Gramm...
> Preis vs. Gewicht: Token wins!



Hm, ich wÃ¼rd sagen: "Token wins" eher mit dem:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...re-BB-4-Kant-Innenlager-BSA-Carbon-Titan.html
156g Token Innenlager mit Ti-Achse, 69â¬

Damit liegtÂ´s wieder gleich auf mit dem KCNC.

Ãbrigens find ich das schon fast verdÃ¤chtig, dass Token und KCNC gleich viel (wenig) kosten und gleich viel (wenig) wiegen!


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juli 2013)

Ähem, es ging schon um ISIS.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ähem, es ging schon um ISIS.



Na und, gibt´s das Token Innenlager net in ISIS?

Außerdem: Wo hat der Kidcrosser geschrieben, dass er auf ISIS festgelegt ist? Ziemlich weit oben schreibt er halt was von ner Shimano Kurbel kürzen...


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juli 2013)

Soon Faden entwickelt sich schonmal im Laufe der Zeit...  Lies ruhig nochmal die letzten Postings nach. Die angegebenen Gewichte und Beispielpreise bezogen sich auf ISIS, weil eine solche Kurbel im Gespräch war. Natürlich gibs auch 4-Kant, zu anderen Preisen, mit anderen Gewichten. 

Unterm Strich seh ich es wie Floh weiter oben: wenn ne 165er Kurbel nicht zu lang ist, hier eine Standard besorgen. Ansonsten fertige andere Alternative in 160. Gibs genug Auswahl. Am Hollow Kürzen und Basteln würde ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (30. Juli 2013)

Der Reaction Rahmen hat Pressfit. Eure Vierkant/ISIS Diskussion könnt ihr also beenden ;-)

Gekürzte Kurbeln, weil sie preiswerter sind als 165mm lange. 165mm Kurbeln gibt es kaum gebraucht und neu kosten sie auch oft mehr als die Standardlängen.


----------



## holznik (31. Juli 2013)

Die ewige Kurbelfrage: 160 oder 165 mm ist eine gute LÃ¤nge fÃ¼r kleine 26" MTBs - die kein MTB-Hersteller verbaut: warum eigentlich nicht? 

Nun die Bastlerfrage: wie stellst du denn eine gekÃ¼rzte 160 oder 165 mm Kurbel her? 

Normalerweise zieht man beim KÃ¼rzen 23 mm ab: 13 mm fÃ¼r die Bohrung und 10 mm Restmaterial um das Pedalauge (konservativ): 180 mm Kurbeln zur Herstellung einer gekÃ¼rzten Kurbel mit 157+ mm sind ebenso schwer gebraucht zu finden wie 165 mm Kurbeln und neu ebenfalls kaum gÃ¼nstig zu finden.

Relativ gÃ¼nstige 165 mm XT Kurbeln gibt's momentan bei Chainreaction (ca. â¬ 140). 

Alternativ gibt's Stronglight Impact Triple Kurbeln in verschiedenen LÃ¤ngen um GBP 65 hier http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s109p3


----------



## trolliver (31. Juli 2013)

Die Stronglight gibt es hier auch im Angebot - bis 155mm, falls das reicht. Vorsicht: 9,90 Euro Versand!


----------



## holznik (31. Juli 2013)

Danke - der Preis ist günstig. Die Stronglight Kurbel vom probikehsop http://www.probikeshop.net/stronglight-kurbel-impact-kid-doppelt-42-34-silber/66755.html ist leider nur eine 2-fach Kurbel mit kleinem Kettenblatt von min. 33 Zähnen und bedingt MTB tauglich. Kurze 2-fach Kurbeln sind einfacher und günstiger aufzutreiben.


----------



## BOOZE (31. Juli 2013)

holznik schrieb:


> ist leider nur eine 2-fach Kurbel mit kleinem Kettenblatt von min. 33 Zähnen und bedingt MTB tauglich.



Ich habe noch nie das ganz kleine Kettenblatt gebraucht, braucht man das wirklich?

Warum ist deiner Meinung nach die Kurbel bedingt MTB tauglich?
Klär mich mal auf.


----------



## trifi70 (31. Juli 2013)

33 als kleinstes vorne ist aus der Sicht eines Kindes ev. zu groß... Und kleiner geht mit BCD110 leider nicht.

Fürn Kinderrennrad ist die Kurbel sicher prima. Dafür auch ursprünglich gedacht, denk ich mal.


----------



## holznik (31. Juli 2013)

BOOZE "Klär mich mal auf"

Die Antwort wurde ja bereits gegeben. Es hängt natürlich von deinem Bikerevier (und/oder deinen Beinen) ab, aber ich bin Tiroler und ein richtiges MTB macht bei uns nur mit entsprechender Übersetzungsbandbreite (sprich auch Untersetzung) Sinn und Spaß. Die Geschichte des MTB wäre ohne kleinem Kettenblatt wohl anders verlaufen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (31. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie das ganz kleine Kettenblatt gebraucht, braucht man das wirklich?



 Soll das ne Witzfrage sein? Meinst du als Erwachsener/Jugendlicher beim ernsthaften Offroad-Einsatz oder als Kind beim üblichen Kinderrumgehampel aufm Rad?

Weil ernsthaft Offroad-Fahren ohne kleines Kettenblatt (20er bis 24er), da zeigst mir mal, wie du ne steile Böschung im Gelände hochkommst mitm mittleren Kettenblatt, mit Oberkörper überm Lenker, um den grade so am Boden zu halten, Popos überm Sattel vor und zurück tarierend, um das Hinterrad grade so nicht durchdrehen zu lassen, naja, das Übliche halt, ganz normale Offroad-Bergauf-Fahrtechnik halt.
Und wie willst das mitm mittleren Kettenblatt machen, wennst schon mitm kleinen Kettenblatt erst beim x-ten Versuch den Hang/die Böschung hochkommst?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (31. Juli 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Warum ist deiner Meinung nach die Kurbel bedingt MTB tauglich?
> Klär mich mal auf.



Ich kenn die Kurbel net, aber wenn da nur minimal ein 33er Kettenblatt draufgeht, dann ist das doch schon die Antwort auf deine Frage!
Zumindest wenn man unter "MTB" ein Bergrad und Geländerad versteht.
Beides geht nur mit unter 33 Zähnen.
Sag bloß, du bist noch nie nen Berg/Pass hochgefahren bzw. ne steile Böschung/nen längeren Hang im Gelände?

Ich bin mit minimal 34 Zähnen vorne 4 Wochen durch Island gefahren, bergauf gingen da nur Pass-STRAßEN, und das war schon knieschädlich genug. Bergauf im Gelände ging mit 34 Zähnen nix.
Hier, 34 Zähne als kleinstes, absolut untauglich im Gelände (bergauf):








Und erklär mir mal, wie du mit nem mittleren Kettenblatt sowas hochkommen willst (das is für mich Gelände für ein MTB=Geländerad):





EDIT: Grade gesehen, Trifi und Holznik haben´s eh schon erklärt. Dann ist mein Text überflüssig. Vielleicht gefallen ja die Bilders... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (2. August 2013)

holznik schrieb:


> Nun die Bastlerfrage: wie stellst du denn eine gekürzte 160 oder 165 mm Kurbel her?
> Normalerweise zieht man beim Kürzen 23 mm ab: 13 mm für die Bohrung und 10 mm Restmaterial um das Pedalauge (konservativ)


Hmmmm... du hast Recht. Aus irgend einem Grund hatte ich nur mit einem halben Pedalauge gerechnet. Da hätte ein 175er gereicht...


----------

